# New owner of ST324P



## Fredartic (Jan 4, 2017)

I think I got a deal on a used 2015 ST324P. I got it for little less of half the price and the machine seems brand new. I'll try it today and be back with my opinion on it. Cross fingers.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

a new snowblower and no pic's, what's up with that


----------



## Fredartic (Jan 4, 2017)

detdrbuzzard said:


> a new snowblower and no pic's, what's up with that


....yeah.... hum.... I was too excited to try it as there was a lot of snow falling few days ago and it returning very hard... I was concerned also how figuring out to unload it from the pick up with my wife as I have problem with my shoulders... :icon_scratch:

Now that the first try is done, I can say that we are very impressed with that machine. We couldn't expect getting more. It feels very well built, solid in your hands. The rear speed is perfect as the wheels grip very well in the snow. The heated grips are fine; it s very cold today and I had my hands frozen but few minutes later, there were warms. I love the hydrostatic transmission. Wow! 

The only thing I will maybe appreciate is the adjustable hand bar like the 200 serie. I can't say that they are not in the good position but why don't they give this nice feature in the 300 serie?

I like the grey plastic trim auger housing; it's a three piece cover that it is not only very nice looking but I think it can be usefull if ever you hit something instead of metal that can easily scratch...

So, very pleased with it. I'll post picture! :icon-clapping-smile


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yup! The 300 series are Rad! 
Can't wait to to blow some more snow tomorrow morning.
Can't see your picture though....


----------

